# Beijing Spinner



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The Mrs. comes home and starts in on me about tools. I take a defensive posture trying to comprehend. 
Wait she knows somebody whose selling tools ? Oh, well now we're getting somewhere. 
She's got an acquaintance in property management that says the tenants left in the middle of the night. At this point I felt obligated. $200.00


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The 811a is a keeper and I'll probably rebuild the 311 carriage. Bolted the head to the stand this morning plugged it in and she refused to move . Reamer and cutter are scrap as far as I'm concerned. Anybody need a Ridgid 4-way cutter ?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about something else


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

How much do you want for the reamer and cutter

Sent from my 5041C using Tapatalk


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

DrWhite said:


> How much do you want for the reamer and cutter
> 
> Sent from my 5041C using Tapatalk


 They're not the 341 reamer and 360 cutter. Asian knock-offs. Still interested ?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> They're not the 341 reamer and 360 cutter. Asian knock-offs. Still interested ?





Maybe he's got one of them asian fetishes.












.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Maybe he's got one of them asian fetishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

